# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gevoelige eikel

## jaguar300

Hallo,

ik ben een jongen van (bijna) 17 jaar en masturbeer regelmatig, zo gemiddeld om de dag. Nu merk ik dat ik chronisch last heb van een gevoelige eikel; hij ziet er droog uit met wat ''streepjes'' erin: vroeger was ie zeg maar gewoon helemaal glad, maar aangezien ik al een paar jaar masturbeer merk ik dat er steeds meer lijntjes in beginnen te komen. Is dit raar, of normaal? Daarnaast is de rand van mijn eikel paars (de rest is wat meer roze) en gevoeliger dan de rest van mijn eikel. Zoals ik net al zei: ik masturbeer niet 4 keer per dag of zo, maar meestal om de dag, soms heb ik ook periodes dat ik elke dag masturbeer, maar nooit meerdere keren op 1 dag. Tijdens het masturberen heb ik hier geen last van, maar ik ben bang dat het met 'fysieke' seks problemen kan gaan veroorzaken.
Alvast bedankt voor je reactie/advies/uitleg!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Die groefjes en droge eikel zijn zover ik weet volkomen normaal, mijn vriend heeft het zelf ook, en hoor vaker mannen hierover  :Wink:  Dus zover ik weet níets om je zorgen over te maken hoor! Het zal iig niet aan het masturberen liggen, er zijn zelfs mannen die het meerdere malen per dag doen! Het zal denk ik verder geen problemen veroorzaken, ga je nou écht pijn krijgen, dan wordt het wel tijd voor een huisarts bezoekje  :Wink:  Dat de rand van je eikel een beetje paarsig is is ook normaal! 
Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## jaguar300

Bedankt voor je reactie/uitleg, fijn dat ik nu weet dat het normaal is :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Graag gedaan!  :Smile:

----------

